# Kessil Tuna Sun 160 over heating - faulty fan



## Zeus. (24 Sep 2018)

Hi all

Well the title says it all and out of warranty and a good blast with air didnt resolve it shutting off, and it was overheating and going off and staying off till power had been off and came back on again. Had noticed it going off for last couple of days. Had just been removing power and reconnecting and it would work. But tonight it was off when I got home from work

So stripped it down and the Fan just wasn't working at all 






Tried to find a replacement on line and could find one of same spec, got close but only had two wires and the third wire monitors the fan speed (well does on PCs) so wasnt happy




So needed to get the fan off to test the poer output as if it didnt have a volt drop oer the read and blck connectors it would be a circuit board component issue The fan connectors had the waterproof vanish on it, clear most of it off and tried to unplug the connector it moved but wasnt coming off easy, then powered up





and the fan worked  so reassembled it and back on tank 

Sounds like a faulty connection OFC, will see how it goes in next few days and can always re-varnish the connectors if it keeps going (or Not )

Did think it was unlikely to be the fan as they do then to have a long half life IME


----------



## Harry H (24 Sep 2018)

Hi Zeus,

Is that 160we? Mine is making too much noise and I contacted Kessil support, unfortunately it is out of warranty. But they were really helpful and gave me specs for the fan. 

I ordered a very similar fan today, but was not aware of the 3rd wire that controls speed, saying that according to the specs they sent, it is a 24V DC fan, and clearly yours is 12V.

https://www.mouser.co.uk/ProductDet...EYGte7CaidA==&countrycode=GB&currencycode=GBP

Here is the photo Kessil support sent for the specs for the 160we tuna sun fan.


----------



## Zeus. (24 Sep 2018)

Kessil 160WE tuna sun x4 is what I have.
The third wire on the fan ''yellow' gives the RPM of the fan, well does on PCs so from that I have used software and PC Bios to control the fans speed via user profiles to temps of CPU cores, so think the Kessil may use a similar method. CPU's also have a thermal cut out so when I high temp is reached they switch off which the Kessil seems to have also.
Most CPUs also have a thermal throttle knowadays also which decrease the CPUs speed and power usage so CPU doesn't get to hot also and decreases it's cost of running at the same time.

Seems strange that yours is 24V and mine is 12W


----------



## alto (24 Sep 2018)

Interesting

I have 2 Kessil A160 tuna sun that are nearing 4 years (or is it 5  ... these were the first release in Canada, lfs had discounted the 150s, I (pre)ordered the 160s)
One has been “fanless” for 2018, with the 2nd joining in a couple months ago

Nice & quiet  - though hum was only audible with head right next to lamp
Both will run 8-12 hours (& more   ) before cutting out 

Of course I assumed that first A160 was failing & having no skills whatsoever picked up a replacement (I wasn’t keen on the shipping fees) so have been running that on my 60cm x 45cm tank - light is surprisingly OK with no obvious shade impact though I know that intensity drops sharply outside the 45cm “cone”

I wonder if yours run hotter re the UK vs American power thus cutting out inside your photoperiod


----------



## Harry H (24 Sep 2018)

Now I dont know what's going on but I am 

I flashed a torch on the unit, and I can see the 3 leads going into the light. This makes me think that it is actually 12V and somehow kessil support gave me incorrect details!

Just replied to their email, asking to confirm... Below is what they sent me originally..


----------



## Zeus. (25 Sep 2018)

I'm pretty sure the PSU is 12Volts on mine


----------



## GHNelson (25 Sep 2018)

Had a look the power unit is 19v for the Kessil 160WE
hoggie


----------

